# HRC Grand DVD's



## Chris Ellinger (Sep 13, 2005)

::New Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Edition::

I've bought other retriever videos before but never has the quality of production been so high. The DVD?s are packed with hunting retrievers doing what they do best. Filmed at the Bong Recreation area in southeast Wisconsin the Hunting Retriever Club's 2005 Spring Hunt is something to behold. With hours of land, water and upland test... multiple different dogs... the action never stops. The DVD also include a menu item labeled Bucket View which shows where the marks landed and the distance at which they fell. 

My suggestion? follow the link below and get a copy of HRC Grand Videos DVD?s. There are three main DVD?s to choose from (Custom DVD's are also available). The site is easy to navigate and has descriptions of each DVD. Support Tom's effort (To bring quality footage of dogs doing what they are bred to do) and pick up a copy!

*HRC Grand Videos*


----------



## HRCH GWP MH (Aug 3, 2005)

br0k3n,
Thanks for the glowing review I can only give credit to my Lord and savior for the final product. He has given me the ability to "do all things through Christ who strenghtens me". 

HRC test are fun to be at and allot of fun to test your dogs skills at. This grand had some tough days on the dogs, the first day with the wind made one test what some called the "Killing Fields".
 DVD trailer  
This link is to a 2.6MB copy of the opening of the DVDs. A 1 min video clip gives anyone a feel for the DVD.

Got to go the wookcock flight is coming though so I have to go kill dinner..

Thanks again for the great review, I am truly humbled..


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Late this summer I was at a hunt test in Wisconsin, and I met a friend of mine. We both have an HRCH titled dog and belong to Badger State HRC. I knew he had done all the work on preparing DVD's of the HRC Spring Grand (2005) at Bong Recreational Area in Wisconsin. I didn't have a dog in the Grand and even though it was close to home did not attend. Frankly, I bought a DVD just to see what he had done. 

I've watched a lot of so called dog retrieving programs on TV especially on OLN and mostly have been disappointed with the limited value in terms of good dog work. However, I have sat and viewed this DVD for hours and never tire of finding new things I didn't notice before. If you have a really nice dog, this is a pleasure to watch or if you are just getting started with training a dog, this DVD should kindle a fire for things you never thought possible. 

Yep, I bought it out of curiousity and to help a friend out, but I'm glad I did because he really created a classic....impressive "stuff"! 8)


----------



## HRCH GWP MH (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Jim,
Everyone here who knows Jim knows his love for dogs, Retrievers, PL's especially. I have to say that without his advice and diagnosis of what my fuzzy face dog needed to learn we would still be bumbling through finished tests and making donations..

When I trained with Jim I saw Taffy do some complex blinds and line like she was on a wire. Straight in no cheating the bank, I wanted my dog to do that. 

When I described what happened at our first weekend running finished he asked a few questions and then said he knew what I needed to teach the dog. Well six weeks later and 5 tests and we had our CH. It was amazing to see the dog pick up the concepts. I have to say that is what I love most about working with someone and their dog. Is seeing the dog learn and knowing the dog wants to learn. It is just fantastic.. Which is why the grand is so cool to see. These dogs have all paid their dues. 

I was once told that time is money in dog training. And when your dog is older someone will be able to tell how much money you paid for that dog..

I too watch all the shows on OLN and if they have dogs and hunting I watch. I have to say the coverage always leaves me feeling like it was gypped a few fries in my happy meal.. I don?t know why I have to assume that they are going for a much broader audience and not just for those who appreciate great dog/team work. 

And when I hear the host of a show say what great dog work they had that day and every shot of the dog they showed was the dog chomping the  bird and being begged to retrieve to hand, i don't know about you but it makes me cringe and I shout at the TV..:lol:

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.. 
Thanks again Jim, I am Humbled...


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Is there a package price if you buy all 3 of the videos?

Roger


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

What is the difference in the videos of 2005 listed? What video would be the best to buy in you only bought one?
Dave.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

from what I gathered

1 is showing of dogs that got their first grand pass

1 is showing HRCH's that earned their grand title

and 

1 is showing current GRHRCH's that passed the Spring grand.


----------



## HRCH GWP MH (Aug 3, 2005)

> from what I gathered
> 
> 1 is showing of dogs that got their first grand pass
> 
> ...


You are Correct!



> What is the difference in the videos of 2005 listed? What video would be the best to buy in you only bought one?
> Dave.


The Best one? Well that is tough to say. I personally like the GRHRCH DVD. It only has 4 dogs on it but you get to see the same dog run multiple tests which gives a better feel for the tests I think. The NEW GRHRCH has about 2 runs from each dog so you can still get a good feel. On the Frist Grand Pass DVD you will won't see the same dog twice so you get to see more different dog. 




> Is there a package price if you buy all 3 of the videos?
> 
> Roger


Roger,
I spent all afternoon learning HTML so that I could add a deal on the website, if you buy the full set you will get a deal. Man my head hurts :shock: if you have ever looked at HTML code? Chinese is easier..

$50 for the full set that is a $10 savings over buying each separate.

Go to the online store and you will see that I have added a full set choice. That was a good idea Roger so I got right on it.. I don't have enough money to pay someone $75 per/hr to make changes so I have to learn it myself. Let me know how it looks in your browser since I have a mac so everything looks different than a PC.


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

I did buy a custom of my dog. Black Diamond Billy the Kid. I have never been so PLEASED. They give you a bucket camera view, and you get to watch the handler give the dog whistles and hand movements. In mine the handler is at the bottom of the screen and the dog is in most of the TV. set. When he hits the whistle the dog spins and you get to see the handle he gives the dog and never loose what is going on. I love it. I may have to get another one cause my friend have watched it with me and i have given it out to many others to watch. so far no one has been upset, They all love it. My custom one was $125.00 cause i had a dog go all 5 series. 
Terry Cover


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

I purchased the GRHRCH DVD this evening, and I can't wait to get it! Can someone tell me what 4 dogs are featured on it?


----------



## HRCH GWP MH (Aug 3, 2005)

Warhawks Gun Smoke
Barkleys Yankee Thunder
Johnsons Flooded Timber
TJ's Tiger O'Dixie Cutter

I had it up there but when I added the full set at a discount I lost that page. 

I'll get it back up some how...:? 

Thanks only 1,098 to go to get to the break even point.... :shock:


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I purchased the GRHRCH DVD and really enjoyed it. It gives you a chance to watch 4 outstanding dogs do great dog work. I have never been to a HRC event and plan to run a few and this gave me a introduction that I had hoped for. Really done first class.
________
Lexus Gauntlet history


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

Bob Smith said:


> I purchased the GRHRCH DVD and really enjoyed it. It gives you a chance to watch 4 outstanding dogs do great dog work. I have never been to a HRC event and plan to run a few and this gave me a introduction that I had hoped for. Really done first class.


Ditto, I got mine today!


----------

